# Good Quality Temp Gun And Thermometer



## Gem (May 9, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm after a reliable brand of thermometer or temp gun or both!

I bought the cheapies off ebay and I've given up on them because they are so hit and miss with temps.

Will check a spot with the temp gun and get a reading then check the same spot two seconds later and get a completely different reading. Grrr so annoying!

I guess that'll teach me for trying to go cheap!

Also in everyone's experience what is the most reliable kind of thermometer? Digital or the traditional kind?

I have both but am just curious : )

Thanks!


----------



## pinefamily (May 9, 2017)

We bought an IR temp gun from ebay and had no trouble with it. I have heard others have had problems, but we've been lucky.


----------



## Scutellatus (May 9, 2017)

Try Jaycar. If you have any issues with it you can return it for refund or exchange.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 9, 2017)

I use food industry thermometers from Jaycar. Only use them in the incubation tubs though or to calibrate the temperature gun.


----------



## danyjv (May 9, 2017)

If money isn't an issue and you want accuracy you can't go past a fluke temp gun. We use them daily at work on High voltage gear and they are flawless . But like I said not at all cheap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westernrocky (May 9, 2017)

Fluke 62 max, one of the most highly rated in the world but $175:00 +/- on Ebay but an awsome piece of equipment. WR


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (May 9, 2017)

Just my humble opinion but i think a $50 jaycar temp gun would be more than good enough for the application.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 9, 2017)

I bought a $20 gun off ebay and it seems accurate enough,I don't get different readings every time


----------



## ben_smith2000 (May 9, 2017)

This is the thermometer I use, I spent around $50 at a fish and reptile store 1-2 years ago and it's still going strong. I'd definitely recommend it

http://www.reptileone.com.au/component/k2/download/5_f69e6f51f3fdb1d6e1b953e9778d46b4




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gem (May 10, 2017)

Awesome!
Thanks all! I will definitely look into all of the above : )


----------



## africancichlidau (May 10, 2017)

You can't go past a Fluke, expensive but very good.


----------

